# Teich ausbauen



## Nordfriesen (15. Mai 2010)

Hi 

Ich möchte meinen anstehenden Urlaub dieses Jahr nutzen um meinen Teich auszubauen .
Zur Zeit sind es etwa 4500 Liter und ich denke den Teich auf 7500 Liter zu vergrößern .
Mehr Platz ist leider nicht vorhanden ( Gartenende )  . Mein größtes Problem dabei dürfte es sein die bestehende Folie zu erweitern . Ich habe gehört das die Folie anschweissbar ist . Bei der Folie in dem Teich  handelt sich um Teichfolie aus dem Baumarkt ca. 1 Jahr alt ( so alt wie der Teich eben  
Platzbedingt kann ich nur an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches erweitern . Da ich das Wasser ungern vollständig entfernen möchte dachte ich den Teich von der tiefsten Stelle ansteigend nach oben zu erweitern . Wie gehe ich da am besten vor um den Aufwand gering zu halten und den Teich der unberührt bleiben soll möglichst nicht zu beeinträchtigen ?

Für Tipps ( Folie erweitern und schonendes ausgraben ) wäre ich dankbar .

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Pammler (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

Wohin willst denn erweitern? Zur Straße, zum Buddah oder zum Pflanzring hin?


----------



## Nordfriesen (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

Hi

Ich wollte in Richtung Pflanzkübel / Engel erweitern (die kommen dann da weg ) .
Ich hab da mal ein Bild von oben gemacht und die grob geplante Vergrößerung rot gekennzeichnet  .
Die Vergrößerung wäre ca 1,80 x 2 Meter .


----------



## Pammler (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

Was hälst du davon, einen 2 Teich zu graben und die beiden nur durch einen Überlauf zu verbinden? Dann müßtest du am alten Teich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Nordfriesen (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

Also mit einem 2. Teich schliesse ich aus da 
1. die Fische sicher nicht von Teich zu Teich wechseln würden und
2. der Wasseraustausch mit meinem __ Filtersystem nicht funktionieren würde .

Ich habe aber auch eine 2 Möglichkeit ( siehe Foto ) .
Der Garten ist ja eher klein und sollte dennoch funktionieren , sprich wir möchten zur Pflege des Gartens ( Schilff beschneiden , Unkraut zupfen etc ) auch noch überall hinkommen .
Meine Frau hat mir eine Hälfte des Gartens zugesprochen ....die andere Hälfte soll Rasenfläche und Beet bleiben . Da soll dann noch ein anderer Plattenweg hin etc. 

Hier die 2 . Möglichkeit .... die mir auch lieber ist ( Schattenplatz ) und wo eigentlich die Flachzone ist . Frage nur kann ich dann wieder tiefer gehen mit dem Teich . Also tief zu flach und dann neu wieder tief ? Ich meine wenn ich zwischen dem neuen Stück Teich und dem alten eine Tiefe von ca. 50 cm habe ( Bild 2 ) . Schwimmen die Fische da durch und wird das Wasser auch gefiltert ?


----------



## Nordfriesen (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

Ich habe folgende Anleitung für das schweissen der Teichfolie gefunden . Ich hab die Folie ja im Baumarkt gekauft denke daher das es wohl PVC ist .



> Teichfolie ca. 6 - 8 cm überlappend.
> Ein mit Quellschweißmittel getränkter, tropfnasser Flachpinsel wird auf einer Länge von 10 - 20 cm zwischen den beiden Folien hindurchgeführt und satt einstreichen.
> Beide Bahnen sofort fest andrücken, heraustretendes Quellschweißmittel mit Pinsel verteilen ca. 6 Stunden ruhen lassen
> 
> ...



Hat das schon jemand so probiert ?


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

Moin.

Wir haben 2003 zwei 8m breite PVC-Bahnen erfolgreich verschweißt. Jedoch würde ich das nur im absolutem Notfall (bei uns war dies ein L-förmiger Teich) machen. Man kann gar nicht so akkurat arbeiten, dass keine Klebefalten entstehen. Und es bleibt bei jedem Wasserverlust die Frage, obs die Foliennaht ist oder etwas anderes. 

Über wieviel m² Folie und Geldersparnis gegenüber kompletten Neukauf reden wir denn? Aceton, Kleber und Flüssigfolie (so man letztere braucht) gibt es auch nicht gratis...
Daher wäre meine Empfehlung, eine komplette, neue Folie zu verlegen. Dann kann man nachts weiter ruhig schlafen.


----------



## Kaje (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

Alte Teichfolien im nachhinein mit einer neuen kaltverschweißen bzw. kleben zu wollen kannst Du vergessen und wird in den wenigsten fällen funktionieren.. Warum?! die in einer PVC Folie enthaltenen Weichmacher sind bei einer alten Folie meist nicht mehr vorhanden und kann daher nicht mit einer neuen verklebt werden, ohne wie Annett schon richtig beschrieben hat, unsicher sein zu müssen, das ein evtl. späterer Wasserverlust nicht doch von der Verklebung alt zu neu stammt!

Wenn es also der Geldbeutel zulassen sollte, dann gleich kompl. neue Folie an einem Stück ohne Verklebung rein.


----------



## Nordfriesen (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

Die Folie ist 1 Jahr im Teich ! Das ist doch nicht alt wenn die Haltbarkeit bei 20 Jahren liegt .
Die Verklebung soll über eine Länge von 3-4 Metern gehen . 
Die neue Folie habe ich schon . Ich möchte aber unbedingt vermeiden den Teich komplett neu auszulegen . Gründe : ich habe noch Folie und der Teich hat sich optimal angepasst ... das möchte ich durch eine Erweiterung nicht zerstören . Ich müßte zur Erweiterung nur den Quellkleber verwenden und der kostet um die 10,-€ . 

Ich habe mich nun auch entschieden den Teich in Richtung Haus zu erweitern ....also von der flachen Zone aus. 
Es ist wie folgt geplant . ( Zeichnung : 1.schwarz alter Teich , 2. rot neuer Teich , 3. Flachwasserzone )  Ich lasse das Wasser im alten Teich ab bis das Wasser nurnoch an der tiefen Stelle des Teiches steht . So entfällt der Wasserdruck am Rand wenn ich Grabe und die Fische müssen nicht umgesetzt werden  . Dann werde ich die Teicherweiterung so graben das ich später nurnoch einen Durchbruch der Flachwasserzone ( Zeichnung Punkt 3.) nachhabe und die auf 60 cm absenke .
Dort wird dann auch die neue Folie verschweisst . Nartürlich kommt auch im neuen Teil Flies unter . Ich werde dann wohl den neuen Teichabschnitt anlegen und soweit mit Wasser füllen das es noch nicht in den alten Teich läuft. Dann wird der neue Teichabschnitt bepflanzt . Wenn sich alles gelegt hat fülle ich das Wasser voll auf . Ich denke das die Fische die 60cm zwischen altem und neuen Teich mühelos überschwimmen . Größere Pumpe ist bereits geordert


----------



## Caki04 (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

Da ich gerade genau dasselbe vorhabe.....
Gibt es hier ein Ergebnis?


----------



## kanti (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

hallo
habe auch meinen teich zu erweitern! wie ist der stand bei dir,hats geklappt?


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

Hallo Nils,



> Schwimmen die Fische da durch und wird das Wasser auch gefiltert ?


 









und ja das Wasser wird auch gefiltert


----------



## milo123 (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*

Hallo zusammen, brauche eure Hilfe

Ich habe einen Weiher, habe Probleme mit zu viel __ Schilf. Wie kann ich Schilf am besten vernichten? wenn ich Wasser ablasse und den Schilf schneide, rausnehme und Wasser wieder einlasse jetzt über den Winter, wächst dieser wieder im Frühling nach? Weihertiefe ist zwischen 50cm und 150cm tief. Die Besetzung des Schilfes ist fast die hälfte des Weihers. Oder kann mir jemand einen Tipp dagegen geben? wäre euch sehr dankbar


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich ausbauen*



milo123 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, brauche eure Hilfe
> 
> Ich habe einen Weiher, habe Probleme mit zu viel __ Schilf. Wie kann ich Schilf am besten vernichten? wenn ich Wasser ablasse und den Schilf schneide, rausnehme und Wasser wieder einlasse jetzt über den Winter, wächst dieser wieder im Frühling nach?


Wenn du es mit Wurzel raus nimmst dann nicht. Wenn du es nur abschneidest dann ja.

Bei einem Weiher ohne Abdichtung drunter währe mal ne Stunde Bagger angesagt oder zwei.
Kommt dann auch auf die Größe an. Wie weit der Bagger vom Rand aus kommt.


----------

